# Solved: Laptop wireless not working...



## Goatmanji (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok, I am sure this is on these forums somewhere, but I don't have time to seach through 4,000 pages looking for this answer, sorry.
Anyway, I have a Dell Inspiron 1100 laptop with a Zonet 802.11g Wireless CardBus Adapter. I recently moved across the US, and found the wireless to work in various internet hotspots around the country. Since arriving at my sister's house, where she has Verizon Wireless, I cannot access her wireless internet. I get the 'limited or no connectivity' message. I can see the network, I have put in the WEP key, and nothing. I can hardwire to the router using an Ethernet cable, and it works fine, but the wireless does not work. Repair yields a "Unable to renew your IP address" message; i've tried ipconfig /release and /renew, to no effect. I tried running the disc that came with her Verizon wireless, and again, nothing. I know a bit about this, and i am stumped. Why does it work everywhere else but here?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe you typed the WEP encryption key incorrectly. Or maybe your sister is using an ascii passcode instead of a HEX key; the ascii is sometimes translated differently by different devices.


----------



## elmore724 (Feb 27, 2009)

What is the make and model of the router?

Have you checked all her security settings? Check to see if mac filtering is enabled. Also if its an 802.11n router make sure your using mixed mode.


----------



## Goatmanji (Feb 3, 2009)

first off, thank you for the responses!
Router: WESTELL A90-750015-07
Terry, i tried the password repeatedly and i am 'confident' that the WEP key is correct. however, i will look into the ascii key...

i know how to check the router's settings, because i took a look at them without changing anything. what should the mac filtering be set at? and while i _can_ access the router, her laptop works fine and i don't want to mess it up for her.


----------



## netcloud (Feb 24, 2009)

Had the router opened DHCP server? you can try to config a static IP similar to your sister's in your laptop


----------



## Goatmanji (Feb 3, 2009)

i set the static ip and it worked! 
thanks for the idea...shoulda thought of that myself 
anyway, thank you all once again!


----------

